# Burton Re:flex hack disc to get more tunning options ?



## neni (Dec 24, 2012)

Both types of discs exist. Write Burton customer service to get the ones with sideways oriented holes.


----------



## Prunes (Sep 1, 2015)

Neni beat me to it!

Burton offers a 4x4 reflex disc that will allow tip-tail fine tuning, instead of edge to edge adjustment. Give their customer support number a ring and they will send you the alternate disc (pictured on the left).


----------



## Vincentttt (Aug 14, 2016)

Thanks guys, I'll shoot them a mail !


----------



## f00bar (Mar 6, 2014)

Seeing as the 4x4 form a square can you not just rotate them 90 degrees? Now you may lose the markings for angles, but you can probably eyeball or tell from feel where you are. My flow discs are actually marked both ways. Seems kind of wasteful to have and stock 2 disc types.

That said they'll probably send them to you for free so might as well, but in a bind I'm not sure this is a huge issue.


----------



## neni (Dec 24, 2012)

f00bar said:


> Seeing as the 4x4 form a square can you not just rotate them 90 degrees?


nope, you can't. The "teeth" (notch, indentation?) don't go all around the plate; can only be turned to a certain degree, not up to 90°


----------



## Brewtown (Feb 16, 2014)

Burton bindings are great if you can live with the limited options their discs give you. Sure you can get the other discs, but then you're stuck with no ability to adjust edge to edge to center your boot. Personally I'm pretty OCD about getting my bindings dialed in and just couldn't make it work.


----------



## f00bar (Mar 6, 2014)

neni said:


> nope, you can't. The "teeth" (notch, indentation?) don't go all around the plate; can only be turned to a certain degree, not up to 90°


Don't the teeth go all the way around the binding? I thought they did on my old reflex bindings but perhaps not. Going off memory, which seems to be fading daily. Not really sure why they wouldn't put them all around. Not doing so seems limiting for no real reason, even if it allows for things that make little sense.


Ok, looking at much newer and higher end I guess I can see they've removed quite a bit more base material than my older cheaper ones so can see how it could be an issue. Nevermind.


----------



## neni (Dec 24, 2012)

f00bar said:


> Don't the teeth go all the way around the binding? I thought they did on my old reflex bindings but perhaps not. Going off memory, which seems to be fading daily. Not really sure why they wouldn't put them all around. Not doing so seems limiting for no real reason, even if it allows for things that make little sense.


No, IIRC.
I remember wanting to do exactly what you said, turn the disc 90°, and it didn't work cos the teeth didn't bite, plate didn't fit that way and I was just thinking duh! Why?!
With old Burton bindings it was possible. Seems like a stupid thing to me as well.


----------



## Vincentttt (Aug 14, 2016)

Brewtown said:


> Burton bindings are great [..] but then you're stuck with no ability to adjust edge to edge to center your boot.


Can you tell my which model of bindings offers a disc enabling at the same time lateral and stance adjustment ?
I've never seen such disc.


----------



## Brewtown (Feb 16, 2014)

Vincentttt said:


> Can you tell my which model of bindings offers a disc enabling at the same time lateral and stance adjustment ?
> I've never seen such disc.


Union. It's not the disc, but they have an adjustable heelcup so you can perfectly center your boot while the disc allows for standard stance width adjustment.

The really crappy thing about Burton is that even if your OK with sacrificing stance width adjustment in order to center your boot, the disc is basically just 3 preset slots rather than an open track like most other companies discs, so your even more limited in the range of adjustments you can make. I'm super picky about getting centered edge to edge so Burton bindings just don't work for me.


----------



## Vincentttt (Aug 14, 2016)

Actually you're right !!!

It is litteraly impossible to get my boots centered with the Cartel Re:Flex size L and my 11 Ions.
By default, my boots are way too much toward heel, as if the bindings were too large.
Even with the special disc to heel/toe adjust, I still miss a bit of adjustment toward toe.
And I loose the ability to lateral adjust.
Worst match ever :/


----------



## Phedder (Sep 13, 2014)

Vincentttt said:


> Actually you're right !!!
> 
> It is litteraly impossible to get my boots centered with the Cartel Re:Flex size L and my 11 Ions.
> By default, my boots are way too much toward heel, as if the bindings were too large.
> ...


You need Medium bindings for size 11 boots.


----------



## Clevocapri (Jun 7, 2014)

Vincentttt said:


> Actually you're right !!!
> 
> It is litteraly impossible to get my boots centered with the Cartel Re:Flex size L and my 11 Ions.
> By default, my boots are way too much toward heel, as if the bindings were too large.
> ...



I had the exact same problem. 

I fixed it buy selling them and getting NOW Drives! Haha


----------



## Vincentttt (Aug 14, 2016)

Damn... why so much people and even Burton's customer service are saying that for size 10.5+ you need large Re:Flex when it is physically impossible to get the boots centered ?!

I assume these guys actyally have no clue what is a proper set-up board/binding/boot.


----------



## neni (Dec 24, 2012)

Vincentttt said:


> Damn... why so much people and even Burton's customer service are saying that for size 10.5+ you need large Re:Flex when it is physically impossible to get the boots centered ?!
> 
> I assume these guys actyally have no clue what is a proper set-up board/binding/boot.


Well, their page actually also says M is for size up to 11. May depend on the boot model if for that specific boot model a size 11 fits better into M or L...

I'm inbetween sizes as well with Burton women's bindings and always choose the smaller one and was fine.


----------



## Brewtown (Feb 16, 2014)

Yeah I'm a size 11 as well. With 32 boots (which have a footprint similar to Burton I believe) I could fit into a medium but it was super tight in the heelcup which I didn't care for. Some boots might fit, some definitely will not. I get new boots every year and usually go through several different boards, so at the end of the day I just stick with Union bindings since know I can get them dialed in with whatever boot and board combo I'm rocking. Burton makes great bindings, especially love their straps, but I just couldn't deal with the sizing issue anymore.


----------



## jae (Nov 27, 2015)

get a drill or razor blade(probably need something stronger) and cut those groove pieces out/sand it straight. I don't know if that would effect the binding placement hold, but it shouldn't.

I seriously wish they made bindings that fit sizes 10-11 better without having so much trouble trying to get a medium size ankle strap over your boot. one of those days where you just get winded trying to strap up but the fucking ankle won't get the inital grab of the ladder... those days kill me.


----------



## Snow Hound (Jul 21, 2012)

I've always wondered about people wanting to micro adjust their stance width? I can see how getting toe/heal overhang close to perfect is would be important - never been an issue for me with Burton bindings and US 9 Salomon boots - I'd favour a touch more heal overhang if I had no choice. But stance width? The holes are 20mm apart so a centered stance would increase in 40mm increments. By my reckoning you're only going to be an absolute maximum of 25mm or 1 inch in total away from where you ideally want to be. I can't see this being an issue? Or am I getting it twisted? There's more difference between my freeride and freestyle setups.

Sent from my ONE E1001 using Tapatalk


----------



## SGboarder (Jun 24, 2012)

jae said:


> I seriously wish they made bindings that fit sizes 10-11 better without having so much trouble trying to get a medium size ankle strap over your boot. one of those days where you just get winded trying to strap up but the fucking ankle won't get the inital grab of the ladder... those days kill me.


Simple solution: Large straps and/or ladders on medium baseplate.


----------



## jae (Nov 27, 2015)

SGboarder said:


> Simple solution: Large straps and/or ladders on medium baseplate.


I think all ladder sizes are the same on burton doube take, they do have large ladders for the older models. Shouldn't have to spend a extra $30-50 for a perfect fit, but I know I will in the future.


----------



## SGboarder (Jun 24, 2012)

jae said:


> I think all ladder sizes are the same on burton doube take, they do have large ladders for the older models. Shouldn't have to spend a extra $30-50 for a perfect fit, but I know I will in the future.


Have you contacted Burton Rider Services. They often send straps for free in these situations.


----------



## jae (Nov 27, 2015)

SGboarder said:


> Have you contacted Burton Rider Services. They often send straps for free in these situations.


The folly's of buying used gear. will by new on sale bindings next time . good to know!


----------



## Phedder (Sep 13, 2014)

jae said:


> The folly's of buying used gear. will by new on sale bindings next time . good to know!


I've gotten replacement gear for 2 separate burton bindings I got used. Always worth contacting them. 

Also are your ankle straps maxed out? I've got 2 holes to go and both ankle and toe for size 10 Insanos, and had 1 to go for size 11's.


----------



## jae (Nov 27, 2015)

Phedder said:


> I've gotten replacement gear for 2 separate burton bindings I got used. Always worth contacting them.
> 
> Also are your ankle straps maxed out? I've got 2 holes to go and both ankle and toe for size 10 Insanos, and had 1 to go for size 11's.


only the ankle is maxed out, I got 2 holes to go on toe. I think it's because my feet are too tall/fat lol. I'll try contacting them.


----------



## Vincentttt (Aug 14, 2016)

Snow Hound said:


> I've always wondered about people wanting to micro adjust their stance width?
> The holes are 20mm apart so a centered stance would increase in 40mm increments. By my reckoning you're only going to be an absolute maximum of 25mm or 1 inch in total away from where you ideally want to be. I can't see this being an issue? Or am I getting it twisted? There's more difference between my freeride and freestyle setups.



How come an increment of 40mm happens to be a maximum of 25mm in your calculations?

40mm is the minimum and it's huge, it completely changes the way you drive the board, its tortional capability and flexibility.

Comming from a Burton Infinite Channel System, it's really difficult to deal with the classic ultra-limited 4x4 system.


----------



## Snow Hound (Jul 21, 2012)

Vincentttt said:


> How come an increment of 40mm happens to be a maximum of 25mm in your calculations?
> 
> 40mm is the minimum and it's huge, it completely changes the way you drive the board, its tortional capability and flexibility.
> 
> Comming from a Burton Infinite Channel System, it's really difficult to deal with the classic ultra-limited 4x4 system.


You can only be a maximum of halfway between inserts - otherwise you'd just go to the next set. For arguments sake say your preferred stance is exactly halfway between inserts - you've then got the choice of going 20mm wider or 20mm narrower than your preferred stance. I was being generous with 25mm - I should have put 20.000000000001mm but I'm not that anal.


Sent from my ONE E1001 using Tapatalk


----------



## Mig Fullbag (Apr 15, 2014)

Vincentttt said:


> Comming from a Burton Infinite Channel System, it's really difficult to deal with the classic ultra-limited 4x4 system.


With the Ride micro-disks on my El Hefe I can adjust stance width and setback to 1 mm precision, if I want to. The micro-disks have 4cm slots and the four bolts use the 2x4 pattern in the inserts, instead of the 4x4. And boot centering is done via the adjustable heelcup.


----------



## Mig Fullbag (Apr 15, 2014)

Never understood why most companies use the boot sizes 10-11 as their breaking point between two binding sizes. That's the most popular size in footwear sales. Those boot sizes should be right in the middle of a binding size.


----------



## Snow Hound (Jul 21, 2012)

Mig Fullbag said:


> Never understood why most companies use the boot sizes 10-11 as their breaking point between two binding sizes. That's the most popular size in footwear sales. Those boot sizes should be right in the middle of a bingding size.


I think this issue is caused by the amount of size options they offer? If its only S/M & L/XL then I'm right on the size break, if it's S, M & L then near the middle of M's.

Sent from my ONE E1001 using Tapatalk


----------



## Seppuccu (Dec 4, 2012)

Vincentttt said:


> Actually you're right !!!
> 
> It is litteraly impossible to get my boots centered with the Cartel Re:Flex size L and my 11 Ions.
> By default, my boots are way too much toward heel, as if the bindings were too large.
> ...


Pretty much. And with shrink tech boots it gets even worse than with non-shrink boots.



Phedder said:


> You need Medium bindings for size 11 boots.


This. Maybe not with bulkier boots but with shrink tech Ions it's going to be ok.

I mailed Burton about this last year, and the reply I got was: "Nevertheless you are talking about a common problem but I (...) have been working at Burton snowboards since almost 10 years but have never heard about this issue before. Independent if you use medium or large bindings the 3 different holes allow to adapt the stance from edge to edge from a centered stance to a little bit forward or backward shifted stance to avoid heel or toe overlap."

They're usually very helpful but they just didn't want to ear about this issue.  Or people with problems haven't reported it enough.


----------



## jae (Nov 27, 2015)

Thanks @SGboarder @Phedder, large straps are on their way! hopefully it's not some teal straps. Stoked!


----------

